# Rash



## Carly85 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi everyone, we have a 14 week old pup who started to get a little rash on his tummy a week after we got him. He wasnt bothered by it, vet seen him and said it looked like a contact rash and to keep a eye on it. Last week it became worse, looked more raised and inflamed so back to the vet who gave us a shampoo and some piriton. He has been on that for 3 days and its not looking any better at all. We live in the countryside and have a very large garden with all sorts growing, have made sure that nothing poisonous is growing. He is starting to really scratch at it and nibble on his skin. He doesnt bite his feet, they arent red at all and ears look ok too. Just wondering if anyone had any ideas? We have another vet's appointment in a couple of days. Thankyou


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I think that I would be changing out his bedding and possibly looking at food. He's coming in contact with something, or something is coming in contact with him. Possibly a toy also.
If he's out in the garden, you may have to restrict that also. A plant doesn't have to be poisonous, or toxic to cause a reaction.
Do you have mosquitos, mites, and gnats, where you live? because I have seen similar rashes in my dogs from gnats.
It almost looks like fleas, but I'm certain that you would have seen those.
I have had pretty good success with Colloidal silver gels and creams for rashes. Might give his belly a little bit of relief. Even a diaper rash ointment, or zinc oxide, might help him.
Poor guy!!


----------



## Carly85 (Jun 4, 2020)

gunnr said:


> I think that I would be changing out his bedding and possibly looking at food. He's coming in contact with something, or something is coming in contact with him. Possibly a toy also.
> If he's out in the garden, you may have to restrict that also. A plant doesn't have to be poisonous, or toxic to cause a reaction.
> Do you have mosquitos, mites, and gnats, where you live? because I have seen similar rashes in my dogs from gnats.
> It almost looks like fleas, but I'm certain that you would have seen those.
> ...


Hi thankyou for the reply. We have ordered a new bed for him and that should be arriving tomorrow morning, his current bed is a fluffy thing so we dont think that is helping at all. Yep we are already limiting time in the garden and noticed last week when we had two days of rain that the rash was nowhere near as red so we definitely think its something in the garden. We are also looking in to changing his food as well, just trying to decide what to go for. He jas had flea treatment and we definitely cant see any on him at all. Yea there are lots of gnats and flies by us due to the fields and the farms around where we live. I feel so sorry for him, its also really hot at the moment so dont think that is helping either 😔😔


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

While I was out with Finn this morning,I remembered seeing that response in horses.
If the vaccine serums and injections for a horse are too cold when they are given, some horses break out in hives. It's "usually" localized to near the injection point, but if the vaccine in intravenous, it can show up anywhere.
This could be also be a reaction to one of his puppy vaccines, and may not be environmentally caused.


----------

